# Help With New Vv/vw And Atty



## RocketBoy

Hey guys,
I know many people have been asking this and I have been reading through a bunch of threads about it.
Im looking for a new vv/vw device and a new atty/tank/cart combo.
In the past I have used:
510 thread M201 (never again!)
All kinds of twisp/etc/etc devices
Generic Lavatube VV
Innokin VV (the button and battery life were terrible both of mine the button eventually failed)
Currently using a evic easy on vv

Attys I have used mostly evod's but I have been through vivi nova tank, CE4/5/6 and a couple of others.

What Im really looking for is something that doesnt have the terribly flaky button on the innokin's and hopefully compatible with 18650 batteries i have about 10 of them lurking around.
Im also open to any suggestions and I prefer functionality over form so it doesnt matter what it looks like.

If possible I would prefer something that can be supplied locally.
Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I have the Innokin VV V3 battery for sale and very different to the standard innokin style batteries. Possible the best small mod on the market. That is in my opinion.


----------



## Silver

Hi @RocketBoy

Welcome to the forum

My only experience with electronic mods that take 18650 batts is the Innokin SVD.
It is a solid device and I have found mine to be reliable so far. Have had it for about 3 months.
It takes all three battery sizes and goes up to 15 Watts 
It is quite large and bulky though - unfortunately, thats the problem with 18650 mode - 

I know VapeKing stocks them and a few others - such as the SID and the newly launched 20 Watt Sigelei mod. (But that is quite expensive).


----------



## RocketBoy

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I have the Innokin VV V3 battery for sale and very different to the standard innokin style batteries. Possible the best small mod on the market. That is in my opinion.


Thanks for the reply Zeki.
Unfortunately I have two of those lying in a cupboard with collapsed buttons. Both mine and my wife's died a miserable death after about 3 months of use.


----------



## RocketBoy

Silver said:


> Hi @RocketBoy
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> My only experience with electronic mods that take 18650 batts is the Innokin SVD.
> It is a solid device and I have found mine to be reliable so far. Have had it for about 3 months.
> It takes all three battery sizes and goes up to 15 Watts
> It is quite large and bulky though - unfortunately, thats the problem with 18650 mode -
> 
> I know VapeKing stocks them and a few others - such as the SID and the newly launched 20 Watt Sigelei mod. (But that is quite expensive).



I was looking at that but it looked a little shorter possibly around 18350 sized. Its leading the pack in search at the moment with the MVP following in 2nd.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@RocketBoy Really... I'm really surprised... I've had nothing but great vaping from my 2. Good luck for what else you get and as @Silver days the SVD is a very robust unit. I also have one but don't use it with 18650 batteries as it's the size of a light saber.


----------



## BhavZ

@RocketBoy what budget are you looking at for a new device? Have you had any experience with mechanical mods?


----------



## RocketBoy

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @RocketBoy Really... I'm really surprised... I've had nothing but great vaping from my 2. Good luck for what else you get and as @Silver days the SVD is a very robust unit. I also have one but don't use it with 18650 batteries as it's the size of a light saber.



The 18650's always make things big but Im used to them by now. Its itaste VV probably died because I used it badly 
It was a fantastic device up until that point and was my absolute favorite based on size and performance.


----------



## Silver

I have both the SVD and the MVP 

SVD stands 14cm high in 18650 mode. It does take all the other battery sizes because it is telescoping. It is definitely a rugged mod and looks like it will go the distance given how mine is faring after a few months.

The MVP has its own internal 2600 mah battery. So, doesnt take 18650s. So wont make use of your spare 18650 batts. But it is a really amazing little thing. The battery life on it is super. Only goes up to 11 Watts - but for vaping on the normal type of Clearos like the mPT2 etc at around 8 Watts - it is super - lasts me very very long - like around 3 days. Check out the ECig reviews section - there is a thread for the Innokin MVP 2. Good commentary there by many members.

Only thing is - if you want to go higher in power and run things like RBAs etc - the SVD is still the better bet. For a while I used it to power my IGO-L dripper at 12.5 to 13.5 Watts - just smooth sailing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RocketBoy

BhavZ said:


> @RocketBoy what budget are you looking at for a new device? Have you had any experience with mechanical mods?


Budget isnt too much of an issue with them, dont really want to spend crazy amounts on a device but I also want to get something that will work better than what I currently have.
I have never tried mechanical mods but have been interested in them for quite a while.
Any suggestions on those?


----------



## RocketBoy

Silver said:


> I have both the SVD and the MVP
> 
> SVD stands 14cm high in 18650 mode. It does take all the other battery sizes because it is telescoping. It is definitely a rugged mod and looks like it will go the distance given how mine is faring after a few months.
> 
> The MVP has its own internal 2600 mah battery. So, doesnt take 18650s. So wont make use of your spare 18650 batts. But it is a really amazing little thing. The battery life on it is super. Only goes up to 11 Watts - but for vaping on the normal type of Clearos like the mPT2 etc at around 8 Watts - it is super - lasts me very very long - like around 3 days. Check out the ECig reviews section - there is a thread for the Innokin MVP 2. Good commentary there by many members.
> 
> Only thing is - if you want to go higher in power and run things like RBAs etc - the SVD is still the better bet. For a while I used it to power my IGO-L dripper at 12.5 to 13.5 Watts - just smooth sailing.



I have always been interested in RBA's never tried them but I recon with all the info on here Im really keen to give it a go.


----------



## RocketBoy

I have to say this forum is awesome, really didnt expect so many replies.
The people here rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

On the forum from what I have seen, the Nemesis is quite a popular mechanical mod. I own one myself and I love the device to bits. Got one from a forum member who sells them, @Cape vaping supplies, and the build quality is really good.

A lot of other members on the forum have mechanical mods and I am sure when they get back to the forum they will be able to give you some insight into their views and experiences of the mech's that they own.

Unlike digimods (digital regulated mods) there are a few more important safety aspects you will need to take into consideration such as max amp draw of your battery and battery safety etc but the type of vape one gets from a mech cannot be matched, especially when setup with a decent RBA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@BhavZ Totally agree... I love my Neme... Just waiting for my magnets and then it will fire like a rocket.


----------



## crack2483

Get yourself the mvp 2.0 with an aerotank. That is all.















For now.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RocketBoy

Im a little confused about the mech mods, I was looking at them on vapeking now and they dont seem to have a button to fire them. Are they not regulated i.e just run at whatever power is left in the battery?
I really need to do some reading up on them.


----------



## RocketBoy

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @BhavZ Totally agree... I love my Neme... Just waiting for my magnets and then it will fire like a rocket.


Magnets?!?!
Ok now Im really confused...


----------



## Rex_Bael

As reference for the safety aspect of mech mods: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/important-mechanical-mod-safety.792/

I am currently using a Kayfun Lite Plus on my MVP2 and it works well. I am feeling the 11 watt limit though, so if you think building coils etc. is up your alley, the SVD or Sigelei 20watt may be better options. If your aim is to play with quad coil setups and sub-ohm, then mech mods are the way to go.

The mech mods on VapeKing site have their firing buttons on the bottom end of the mod. There is no regulation, so to control the heat of your coil, you build it to the required resistance.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@RocketBoy No need to be confused. The firing pin at the bottom of the Nem is a sprung loaded. By replacing with magnets instead of a spring the connection is better and stronger which in turn fires more smoothly.


----------



## BhavZ

RocketBoy said:


> Im a little confused about the mech mods, I was looking at them on vapeking now and they dont seem to have a button to fire them. Are they not regulated i.e just run at whatever power is left in the battery?
> I really need to do some reading up on them.


I stand under correction but I think that the mods you were looking at were bottom firing mods, what this means is that the base of the mod is actually the fire button. So you push up on the bottom of the mech and it will fire. Unregulated means that there is no chip in the device, so you are running on whatever the battery has to offer, no cut off and there is the possibility of over draining your battery (battery safety comes into play here).

What @Zeki Hilmi was referring to is a modification some of us nemesis owners have done in that we replaced the spring in the fire button with magnets, gives it a firm feel to the button.


----------



## BhavZ

As @Rex_Bael has said, battery safety is paramount when going for a mech mod (don't get me wrong, it is quite important in any device), but does play a bigger factor in when it comes to mech mods. I would highly suggest doing as much research on the safety of batteries and mech mods and how to stay on the vape side of life. The link that @Rex_Bael has posted is a great start to understanding the nuances around battery safety and mech's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are looking for a no nonsense safe easy to use and big battery life then the MVP with a Aerotank is a very good option.

But if you want to save money in the long run and spend a bit more now get an 18650 device... when you have been playing with as lot of devices you realise that until you start playing with drippers and RBA's etc an electrical mod like and SVD, SID or the top of the range Sigelei 20W with an Aspire Nautilus tank (Big tank that takes 5ml's and will last you all day) is the way to go.

The reason I say this is because I need a big tank so I don't have to worry about running out of juice or topping up during the day... and if the battery goes flat I always have a spare that I just pop in.

Once you start to play with the advanced stuff and making your own coils etc then look at a Mech Mod but if you want a tank system the mech mod isn't the way to go just yet.


----------



## Silver

Agreed with @BhavZ

@RocketBoy - if you go for a mech mod and rebuildable - you may well find that most (if not all) of your spare 18650 batts are not suitable.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just to add... the Nautilus Tank is the best big tank on the market today without question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

@RocketBoy if you can please post some specs of the batteries you currently own. Make, chemistry, size etc.


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you go the 18650 battery route then this is the one to buy.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-37v-2000mah-button-top-imr-aw18650.html


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK boys I'm off to bed... gotta get up at 3:30am for another full days fooooshing! I'm broken...


----------



## RocketBoy

Urk I watched that safety vid and I think the SVD or MVP are good bets for now. Mine travels extensively and I dont want any fukuppy's happening!!


----------



## Alex

Anybody got some advice for me? my mvp is no longer reading either my iclear 30b or the s. Both kayfuns and the IGO-w3 still work in it though. I hadn't used either of the iclears in awhile, so I was a bit disappointing to find them not functional in the mvp.


----------



## Andre

@RocketBoy, From what I have read so far, methinks you should consider the Sigelei 20 W, if it is within your price range. For the beginning your current batteries should be fine if you pair it with either an Aerotank or the Nautilus (both are best in class tanks). Down the road, should you consider a RBA like the Kayfun/Russian, the Sigelei will take you a long way, but then you will need new batteries (like the new Efest IMR 18650 2500 mAH). Should you decide not to go that way the Sigelei will still give you great power options and other functionalities.
The Sigelei 20 W got great online reviews and @Rob Fisher has all the currently available VV/VW devices on the market and prefers the Sigelei brand. 
I mainly vape the Reo Grand mech, but do have an SVD and a Vamo (both VV/VW). I prefer the Vamo for its menu system and buttons.
All the best with your decision. Please keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

the center pin has most likely been pushed down by your kayfun or igow3. takr a tweaser and pull up a little bit 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> the center pin has most likely been pushed down by your kayfun or igow3. takr a tweaser and pull up a little bit
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks mate, I tiny flat screw driver gently around the pin did the trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Rocketboy . Also look at a vtr for robust durability . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Rowan Francis said:


> Rocketboy . Also look at a vtr for robust durability .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I agree the VTR is a very well built electronic mod. Some complain that it is too heavy. And you have to modify it to fit certain tanks on it, like the Aerotank and the Nautilus.


----------



## JakesSA

And, as it happens, I have some brand new VTR's and attys for sale right now, please see the classifieds thread .. 
 (sorry, shameless self promotion here...)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vtrs-and-innokin-iclear-x-1s-for-sale.1677/

These things are solid and reliable, no more rolling of a flat surface or falling over when someone bumps the table! Compact enough to easily fit in your pocket and with the position of the atomiser it is protected and less obtrusive. It's also got a 510 connector and extension tube and will fit anything you may already have. 
Once you've set the required wattage EVERY hit is exactly as the one before it right up until the battery passes out, and that takes a heavy vaper like me a full day to achieve!


----------



## Andre

I have an idea we shall have to disallow anyone from punting their stuff in the classified in the general forum. This does leave a sense of not being impartial. Of course all us are subjective to some extent as we speak from our experiences, but this goes beyond this point for me.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ShaneW

Hey @RocketBoy ...another slunnen vaper, that makes 3 of us actively on the forum. @crack2483 is the other.

Being in East London, you always have the problem of not being able to see the vaping gear before purchase. I have an SVD and MVP if you would like to have a look before you make your mind up.

I think we should look at having a vape meet sometime. I have another 8 or so friends and family members that could join.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@RocketBoy - I think @ShaneW is offering you an excellent opportunity to check these devices out
I say go do it and feel which you prefer.

@Matthee I do agree with you on over eager members trying to sell gear to newbies who are asking for advice in the general forums. This should be discouraged or disallowed.


----------



## crack2483

I agree with @ShaneW, if possible, check his gear out. I myself only have a mvp and that was purely based on recommendations etc from this forum. A mini meet would be awesome. I can bring whatever juices I have left as well for tastings. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Good luck for an East London vape meet. 
Take a photo if you guys get together

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA

Oops, sorry for the sales pitch. In retrospect recommending gear which one also have for sale can be considered somewhat unethical. 

As a newbie vaper myself (4 weeks now) I was just excited about the VTR (I got mine three days ago) AND being able to offer one available. 

When I went looking for a VTR nobody had stock or was R200 more than the average price here in SA, because of that I nearly just quit vaping entirely, the twisp just didn't cut it for me. Available then was the SVD but with atty and a proper battery was too long for my taste and the internal battery on the MVP does not allow swapping out, effectively tying it down while charging and limiting the device's effective lifespan.


----------



## RocketBoy

Thanks for all the help guys, I decided to go with a SVD and an aerotank for now. Will also get a RBA and start experimenting there. I can move on to a mech mod later when I have a bit more experience with RBA's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

All the best and let us know how it goes


----------



## RocketBoy

BhavZ said:


> @RocketBoy if you can please post some specs of the batteries you currently own. Make, chemistry, size etc.


I just checked them, most of them are Samsung ICR's and I dont really think they would be suitable for mech mods. They dont show max amps stats on the battery so I would be a little reluctant to try them.
I would have to get another couple when I go down that route for safety sake after watching the vids on it.


----------



## RocketBoy

JakesSA said:


> And, as it happens, I have some brand new VTR's and attys for sale right now, please see the classifieds thread ..
> (sorry, shameless self promotion here...)
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vtrs-and-innokin-iclear-x-1s-for-sale.1677/
> 
> These things are solid and reliable, no more rolling of a flat surface or falling over when someone bumps the table! Compact enough to easily fit in your pocket and with the position of the atomiser it is protected and less obtrusive. It's also got a 510 connector and extension tube and will fit anything you may already have.
> Once you've set the required wattage EVERY hit is exactly as the one before it right up until the battery passes out, and that takes a heavy vaper like me a full day to achieve!



That is sad, I probably would have gone for one of those but I placed an order last night already for a bunch of juices, atty's and the SVD.
My wife will soon need a new device too and I think that is more up her alley, will check with her.


----------



## RocketBoy

Silver said:


> Good luck for an East London vape meet.
> Take a photo if you guys get together


Yeah I think I need to get one together. I have 3 colleagues and 4 friends that I have converted from analogues so its a small group to get started on!


----------



## RocketBoy

ShaneW said:


> Hey @RocketBoy ...another slunnen vaper, that makes 3 of us actively on the forum. @crack2483 is the other.
> 
> Being in East London, you always have the problem of not being able to see the vaping gear before purchase. I have an SVD and MVP if you would like to have a look before you make your mind up.
> 
> I think we should look at having a vape meet sometime. I have another 8 or so friends and family members that could join.


I cant for the life of me figure out why I didnt see this post!
We should definitely have a meet sometime, I ordered a SVD last night already so I think Im sold on that for now but really keen on having a meet sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

solid choice there rocketboy, and rebuilding the aerotanks coils will start you on your coiling journey


----------



## Andre

Ah, now looking forward to some vape mail. Please keep us updated with your experience of the new gear.


----------



## ShaneW

You won't be disappointed with the SVD, really awesome device. And since you have batteries (and charger I'm sure) that's one less expense the SVD list.

My only gripe with the SVD is the size in 18650 mode, doesn't fit in my jean pant pocket.


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> Oops, sorry for the sales pitch. In retrospect recommending gear which one also have for sale can be considered somewhat unethical.
> 
> As a newbie vaper myself (4 weeks now) I was just excited about the VTR (I got mine three days ago) AND being able to offer one available.
> 
> When I went looking for a VTR nobody had stock or was R200 more than the average price here in SA, because of that I nearly just quit vaping entirely, the twisp just didn't cut it for me. Available then was the SVD but with atty and a proper battery was too long for my taste and the internal battery on the MVP does not allow swapping out, effectively tying it down while charging and limiting the device's effective lifespan.


Thanks for the response. And no problem, we are all learning as we go along.


----------

